# Vehicle?



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

What kind of truck are you driving? Am looking into trading and want your input.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

'05 Silverado 1500 4x4 5.3L, does the trick for me.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

just got a chevy 2500 van, which is for tools materials etc. It costs $75-80 to fill it up, and I have a hard time parking in manhattan, especially if i put it in a lot costs around $55. So I am still seeking a small Subaru or Toyota to run around with.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a 99 AWD Dodge Caravan that I use 99% of the time for work, it gets around great in all weather conditions, goes through mud at job site surprizingly well and yet has alot of tool storage. Otherwise I do have a 94 F150 4X4 reg cab long box that I use when I have to haul small amounts material, and a 02 F350 4X4 supercab, long box dually, diesel and 25' 20,000lb gooseneck trailer that I use if we have to stock rock at a jobs when the supplier can't deliver when we need.

On edit, the F350 and gooseneck aren't only used for hauling rock. They are more used for moving equipment, Bobcats-Telehandler-over various equipment, around from jobsite to jobsite, than hauling rock.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

99 tahoe 4x4 no tools go in it all, all tools goes in the enclosed trailer so when I want to go some where other than work all I do is unhook and go.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

'05 Tundra, but as Florida said, no tools in the truck, all in the trailer.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you prefer having all of your tools in the trailer? Do you do more than one job a day?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah somtimes I do go to more than one job in a day. With the trailer it is really nice to have everything there and not have to figure out and load stuff every night for the next day (because I would always forget something). I don't carry scaffolds of big ladders or scaffolds on a daily basis. Plus its real nice to be able to come home unhook(trailer always comes home everynight) and truck is empty and clean.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ford f150 '05 120k still goin' strong. I do both...tools in truck and most of the stuff in the enclosed trailer. I carry it if I'm going to a location site unseen. Dunno what I might need. 

Whatever you get, goes without saying......make sure you can clean the seats easy or get them covered......My truck seats need a douche....lmao!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I have been figuring up what I have spent in the last five years on truck expense. Scared me half to death!! Have you ever figured it? I have a 2005 Ford F250 Diesel. Spend right around 16,000 a year on fuel, 2400 on service, repairs have been killing me the last two years. I have been averaging more than 25 thousand a year on truck expense for the last five years. Wow!! Have you ever figured it? Where am I compared to you?


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 25, 2010)

The problem is that you have a 6.0L Power Stroke, they are junk. Had a brand new 05 F350, nothing but problems, sold it and bought the 02 that I have now. It been a great truck no issues at all.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You hit the nail on the head. Beside all the repairs, a truck is an expensive beast to own.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I use my mileage on my taxes.....the mileage deduction actually pays my truck note.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know where you are located in Iowa, but if you are in the north east part of the state you should take a drive to West Salem, WI. There is a dealership there that will buy vehicles outright and the pay pretty good money for diesels. Sold the 05 F350, SC long box, FX4, XLT, 6.0L/auto with 40,000 miles and got 20,000 for it this summer. He offered to buy the 02 with 53000 miles for 23,000, since it is a low mileage 7.3L.

The funny thing is that I just got a call yesterday from a buddy in Texas that said he was having problems with his 04 6.0L powered Excursion. He told me what was going on and I told him most likely it as the hpop. He took it to the dealership today, the hpop and 3 injectors have to be replaced. I think he is dumping the Excursion once he gets it back.

If you don't need the towing or haul capacity of a 3/4 ton diesel, I would start looking for a F150. I have a 04 F150 SC, FX4, for my personal "good" vehicle and I like it ALOT. It has a nice ride, lots of room for the family inside, yet it will our 8000lb camper very nicely.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Toyota surf (4 runner) 3L petrol, very reliable but hard on gas and could do with more room.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a 86 VW Bus 4 zyl turbo diesel gets 23 miles to the gal. good thing though Diesel is around $4 a gallon here. Gas is $5 a gallon. The newer ones get around 30 miles to the gal.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

ya know, I never understood why diesel hasn't taken off more here in the States. I know it costs more per gallon, but it doesn't have too. Side by side, diesel is cleaner, and more efficient. But for some reason, they charge an exorbitant amount for that option. If you ask the average person about it, they will tell you that diesels are loud and smelly, but that is not true. Many of the new diesel cars are very quiet. It is just a case of educating the public. Same as with the electric car. They didn't want to HAVE to make them, so they didn't educate the consumers, and voila , death of the electric car.

I want and some day will have a diesel of some sort!


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 25, 2010)

fr8train, very true. Diesel takes less to refine, thus should cost less, but doesn't. But diesels, atleast before the emissions standards out of control for the 08 model year, do get better mileage and more power. You can take a comparably equiped gas and diesel, lets say my 02 F350 7.3L PSD vs another F350 w/6.8L V10. I get 16 mpg+ just daily driving, up to 20mpg on hwy, vs 11-12 daily driving with a V10 and at best 14mpg on the hwy.

Some people hate diesels, then others like my parents (more my dad) love them. They have a 03 F350 7.3L diesel, a 06 VW Jetta TDI, his Bobcat is of course diesel, and his lawn mower is diesel (Kubota BX2230). The only things that he owns that are gas powered are his boat motor, weed wacker, chain saw, and his motorcycle.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

"lets say my 02 F350 7.3L PSD . I get 16 mpg+ just daily driving, up to 20mpg on hwy" Is that stock? If you added a tuner, you could up the MPG significantly. Also add an intake and exhaust.

For alot of vehicles most people won't have them long enough to really get a return on their investment on the aftermarket parts. But diesels last forever, and you would probably see that return.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 25, 2010)

fr8train said:


> "lets say my 02 F350 7.3L PSD . I get 16 mpg+ just daily driving, up to 20mpg on hwy" Is that stock? If you added a tuner, you could up the MPG significantly. Also add an intake and exhaust.
> 
> For alot of vehicles most people won't have them long enough to really get a return on their investment on the aftermarket parts. But diesels last forever, and you would probably see that return.


When it was stock I was seeing 14ish daily driving and around 17.5 hwy.

The 02 is running custom tunes, intake, exhaust, injectors, FASS fuel system, a different turbo housing, custom built tranny. The next upgrades are going to be head studs, bigger injectors, and different tunes. Its at 441 rwhp/902 lbft torque currently. Hoping for 520hp with the next round of mods. Hopefully some time in the next few years I want to get a built motor and go over 600 rwhp. Granted the MPG will go down, but it sure it fun having a 8000lb daully that will run with Mustangs.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

fr8train said:


> "lets say my 02 F350 7.3L PSD . I get 16 mpg+ just daily driving, up to 20mpg on hwy" Is that stock? If you added a tuner, you could up the MPG significantly. Also add an intake and exhaust.
> 
> For alot of vehicles most people won't have them long enough to really get a return on their investment on the aftermarket parts. But diesels last forever, and you would probably see that return.


I did the math on gas vs. tuned deisel. Even at 35k miles per year, it's like 5+ years to pay off. And deisel only at say 1 out of 5 stations.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I did the math on gas vs. tuned deisel. Even at 35k miles per year, it's like 5+ years to pay off. And deisel only at say 1 out of 5 stations.


But if you do alot of heavy towing (12000lbs+) there is a night and day difference between gas and even a stock diesel. Around here diesel is at every station.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Heavy towing over 12k might justify a deisel, but I don't pull anything that size.

Still, the premium price for the deisel motor up front, the chip, added maintainence cost and lack of deisel pumps keeps me in gas vehicles. Gas stations with deisel are probably more like 1 in 3, but still. And never have to plug in a gas engine in the winter


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

My brother used to have a 86 F250 w/6.9 Diesel, non-turbo, and he never plugged it in.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 25, 2010)

Never plug either of my diesels in either, the truck or Bobcat. Both will start right up, after the glow plugs cycle, at -30 deg. The diesels that are in the vehicles and light equipment now days usually don't need to be plugged in, unless they are going to be sitting for more than 2-3 days at temps of -10 or more. 

The diesels that do need to be plugged in when it gets below 0 are the big motors found in semis, dump trucks, dozers, and such. Most of them don't have glow plugs or grid heaters to help warm everything prior to the vehicle starting. 

Granted diesel isn't for everyone, and honestly if I didn't have the gooseneck to tow around I most likely wouldn't have one. But it sure is nice to know that you have the power when you need it! Or in my case more power than I need...


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I recently sold my 97 ford e10 cargo van for a 04 silverado z71 ext cab. I think I made a mistake. The van was paid for. The van was convenient. The van was a rolling gangbox. I shoulda just bought a pos cash longbox 2wd for hauling and kept the van.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

90' honda civic station wagon. I took out the rear & pass side seat to make room for tools. i can fit 9' bead inside the car. 10' bead sticks out the window about 6". 8' ladder & plank fits inside. 34mpg, over 460,000kms.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

88 Toyota Pickup 2wd 7' long box for me - Bartered it for 1500 bucks of drywall.

Built a storage compartment that sits on the wheel wells that holds bazooka, handles, and 2 pairs of skis. Rubbermaid totes full of tools,up to 10 sheets, or all my planks/steps/ladders sit on top. Still room for 6 Buckets between the compartment and the tailgate. I should post a photo of it fully loaded .

I've definitely run out of room and now have a big graco mark V to transport as well so am torn between getting a larger van or just adding a trailer to the truck.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

for those hard to reach jobs


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Saw alot of this in Galveston after Ike


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nissan Safari 4.2 diesel with an enclosed trailer behind, saves me having a work van and a personal vehicle. Just unhook the trailer and forget work.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Pick my new van up next week.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

1996 Nissan 2WD XE bought in '98 240K & still going. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

60 sheets, and 100 studs. I love my airbags!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> 60 sheets, and 100 studs. I love my airbags!


Your truck does wheelies then, like Herbie, I take it?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

pretty much, with a load like that!

I just flip a little switch and my truck goes up! and down!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

*Truck*

Would,nt be without a 4x4 in New England F350 SC diesel [7.3] 140k miles I baby it. Get 19 mpg [15 in winter] buy another in a heartbeat. DSJOHN


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

So how much is petrol where you are? It must be cheap for you to be driving 7 ltr pick ups.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tony, in Iowa we are paying around 2.89 a gallon for diesel.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

bout the same here


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Tony, in Iowa we are paying around 2.89 a gallon for diesel.


We are presently paying the equivalent of $8.27 a gallon for diesel.
Tax makes up the best part of it.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2.89- 3.09 I don,t think 19 mpg is bad at all for a truck that size,tried a Toyota Tacoma late 90,s 20 mpg at best couldn,t hall tools and supplies so dropped the girlie truck and went back to the F350. JOHN


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Got some new stickers for the Van:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks cool Tom.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Toyota surf (4 runner) 3L petrol, very reliable but hard on gas and could do with more room.


Kiwi you da multi language man on here, Petrol & gas:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

TonyM said:


> We are presently paying the equivalent of $8.27 a gallon for diesel.
> Tax makes up the best part of it.


could never understand the queens family started Tax, but what gets me is how many times I heard I looves me queen, and a pic of her or Victoria in your humble British abode, Cheez


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Filled up today, 1/2 tank, 12 plus gallons. 3.53/gal. 18.548 mpg. 05 Silverado Z71 5.3L just shy of 170,000 miles. That's the highest I've ever seen. But I did just find and fixed a large Evap leak.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Kiwi you da multi language man on here, Petrol & gas:thumbsup:


Yeah I never thought of it like that, also.... we go to the petrol station and fill up with petrol and then put our foot down and give it the gas :blink:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

We were inspired by Tom's new Tapepro delivery van! So with the help of a graphic designer we came up with an idea for a Wallboard van...


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

what I can say......she looks great :yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Forget about the delivery van, the delivery gal is perfect!:thumbsup:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Well unfortunately guys we only went with the vans....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jswain said:


> Well unfortunately guys we only went with the vans....


Well unfortunately there's no Sheila's in your pic 
2 vans should equal 2 girls:yes:

You owe us 2 girly pics jswain


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Ok 2Buck, sounds like a challenge. Will get back to you :whistling2:


2buckcanuck said:


> Well unfortunately there's no Sheila's in your pic
> 2 vans should equal 2 girls:yes:
> 
> You owe us 2 girly pics jswain


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well unfortunately there's no Sheila's in your pic
> 2 vans should equal 2 girls:yes:
> 
> You owe us 2 girly pics jswain


He might be holding out on us, could have her in the back showing her all the "features" of the new van.:yes: Very nice vans by the way jswain!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

tomg said:


> Got some new stickers for the Van:
> 
> View attachment 8602
> 
> ...


Man you guys have me looking at new vans now lol!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

jswain said:


> We were inspired by Tom's new Tapepro delivery van! So with the help of a graphic designer we came up with an idea for a Wallboard van...


Hey Jim, if thats Amanda tell her she scrubs up really well


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Thats so funny Kiwi, she was wondering if anyone would think that! She said something about high heels and boots making any woman sexy... Oh hang on that's what I said 


Kiwiman said:


> Hey Jim, if thats Amanda tell her she scrubs up really well


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Jim, I didn't notice the van in the first photo !! Fantastic new look for the fleet and thanks for including us. I hope you big engines in those race vans


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the hood ornament...


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Here you go 2Buck with 100% interest! Who are you backing the black team or the red?



2buckcanuck said:


> Well unfortunately there's no Sheila's in your pic
> 2 vans should equal 2 girls:yes:
> 
> You owe us 2 girly pics jswain


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive been to the Indy cars at surfers Jim  More promo girls than you could shake a ................. stick at  Im sure you could :whistling2: borrow a few :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jswain said:


> Here you go 2Buck with 100% interest! Who are you backing the black team or the red?


Where did the brunette go:blink:

Your going to have to call all the Ladies back, and have the brunette pose front and center, with the blondes on either side of her:thumbup:

Blondes are fun, but brunettes are keepers:yes:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Sorry 2Buck only blonde beach babes available around here 



2buckcanuck said:


> Where did the brunette go:blink:
> 
> Your going to have to call all the Ladies back, and have the brunette pose front and center, with the blondes on either side of her:thumbup:
> 
> Blondes are fun, but brunettes are keepers:yes:


----------

